# Picked up the new Predator Nation magazine today!



## huntinfool84

Gotta say it is by far the best predator mag out there. I wish it was published more often, found mine at wally world.


----------



## bones44

X2 huntinfool. Great reading all around !


----------



## fr3db3ar

I guess I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## "JJ"

Yep, ditto!
I always walk past the magazine stand at wally world just to see if it is in yet.
Picked my up last weekend!


----------



## Hellbilly_SD

I picked one up at the gas station behind my apartment about a month ago. Lots of good article in the mag.


----------



## bgfireguy

And its called Predator Nation? Im gonna have to check this out.


----------



## huntinfool84

yup predator nation


----------



## unplugged_55

Yes I've found this magazine to be a bit better than Predator Xtreme. In my experience it seems that PX has more gear articles where PN has more technique articles. Which is what I need.


----------



## "JJ"

fr3db3ar said:


> I guess I'm going to have to check this out.


Its worth while!!



> And its called Predator Nation? Im gonna have to check this out.


Yep! You can miss it! Just look for the coyote!!










I rotated this thing on Photobucket but it still comes up like this??
Oh well, go get ya copy!!


----------



## bgfireguy

I actully picked it up the day after this thread got put up and it is really nice.


----------



## McYoteHunter

Thanks for the heads up. I know where Im going after work.


----------



## Dust

Is there a new one out lately? I read aobut someone picking up "the new one", but not being in the states, and having my parents shop for them for me, I don't want them to buy one they have already sent to me.


----------



## "JJ"

The latest one has a bobcat in the snow on the front cover and is labeled display until April

Also on the top, where the last issue with the howling coyote on the cover says "Fast-Track Bobcats", this one says "The PN Gear Guide".
It is more aimed at gear but still has some good articles.


----------



## 220swift

That cover looks like the one I picked up just before last Christmas. The article titles look very familiar also. I'll check when I get home tonight.


----------



## "JJ"

220swift said:


> That cover looks like the one I picked up just before last Christmas. The article titles look very familiar also. I'll check when I get home tonight.


The cover in my post up above is the one from late last year and reads display until Feb 6, 2012.
The one with the bobcat in the snow is the latest one.


----------



## poe

Its a good magazine I really like both predator nation and predator extreme


----------



## 220swift

"JJ said:


> The cover in my post up above is the one from late last year and reads display until Feb 6, 2012.
> The one with the bobcat in the snow is the latest one.


OK, I was confused. Thanks for clearing my mind.

You know, of all the thing I've lost in my life, my mind is what I miss the most......


----------



## huntinfool84

I'm gonna have to find a new place to pick mine up, the walmart her does not have the new one.


----------

